# Spicy Brittle



## masta (Nov 23, 2006)

This is a recipe from the Food Network that we modified a bit for our own taste.


1 1/2 cupscashews
Butter/nonstick cooking spray or for greasing pan, or silicone baking sheet
2 cups sugar 
1 cup light corn syrup 
1/2 cup water 
2 teaspoons Mexican Hot chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 


Special equipment: Candy thermometer 


Grease a baking sheet with a small amount of butter, or spray with nonstick spray, and set aside. I used a silicone baking sheet which works excellent.


Combine the sugar, corn syrup and water in a large saucepan and place over medium-high heat. Bring to a boil and stir with a wooden spoon until the sugar dissolves. Clip the candy thermometer to the side of the saucepan and let the mixture boil until the thermometer reads 260 degrees (the hard-ball stage), about 10 minutes. Add the cashews, chili powder and cayenne and stir well. Let the thermometer come up to 300 degrees F (the hard-crack stage), and then remove the pan from the heat, stir in the vanilla and pour the brittle onto the greased baking sheet. Spread out with the wooden spoon and set aside to cool. When completely cool, break the brittle into small pieces. Store in an airtight container with waxed paper between the layers. 
Tip: use medium heat when heating to 300 after adding nuts and watch closely since the temp will rise quickly.


The heat builds slowly in the back of your throat when eating and I was very pleased with how it came out.


----------

